# Big Whitetail



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished this one up for a client this week. 199 gross, 187 2/8 net. 12 1/2 inch brows and G2's and 3's 13 inches.


----------



## cervinae (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice job on a small critter:wink2:


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

That thing is huge...nice work too!


----------



## peterkris (Oct 13, 2011)

nice work what a great deer,


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Wow, what a brute! Love those split brows, nice work!


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!

Matt, I really admire your work. A compliment from you means a lot. I spoke with you once via pm on taxi net and you hooked me up with MOA Skulls (if I recall the name correctly) to have a skull dipped. Turned out sweet. Thanks again.


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Holy brow tines!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

mrjeffro said:


> Holy brow tines!!!


No chit! 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

stud


----------



## Rampage95 (Jun 13, 2012)

Holy Antlers!! Awesome!


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awsome

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

dinker! jk! is that on a 6900?


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

McKenzie 64U form.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

What a beaut!!!!


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice haha hes a brute


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Huge buck and a very nice mount!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Big?????.........you mean huge!!!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Great work. Very natural. Love the double neck patch on that deer and the freaking daggers are unreal.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

STUD BUCK.....STUD WORK!!!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I love looking at quality taxidermy mounts,thanks fir sharing!


----------



## jason.sp (May 5, 2012)

Tall tines =tall fences lol


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Man that sure is a nice Kentucky buck


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

100% fair chase


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

that things a mammoth! great work


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------

